# MY 1997 Series 3 GTR V-spec



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Well as most people on here know i have owned my GTR for over 2 years now and just wanted to give a background on how it all started. For five years i owned a 1993 toyota celica st185 gt4 turbo i loved it but a time came were the power i wanted from the car it would have cost me to much money so i made a decision to sell my pride and joy and buy my dream car a skyline gtr.

Here are some pics of my GT4














































So the search was on to find a clean example my list of requirements were it had to be a series 3 gtr face lift model-silver-low mileage-standard engine-v-spec and minimum 4 grade on the auctions for the car. It took me about a year but then finaly one day the right car came up. Got a telephone call from one of the jap dealers saying the right car had came up and he sent me some pics  four months later picked the car up from the garage and was on my way home with my dream car .

Here is a list of parts the car came with

10X18" PANASPORT G7 TWO PIECE SPLIT RIMS
Nismo downpipe
Nismo racing cat
Nismo back box
HKS filters
Apart from that the car was totally standard

Some pics of the car in japan




























Some pics of the car in the uk :clap:














































So time now for money to start flying out of my pocket 

First things first the Nismo racing cat and back box had to go.the first things i bought were

Decat pipe
blitz nur spec cat back exhaust



















Next on the list was

tein super street coilovers with upper mounts
volk racing gtc 10.5 x 19" alloys














































Have to say a big thanks for matt and Miguel @ Newera for sorting out all my bits at a speedy pace :thumbsup:

So i was off to elite tyres to fit all the bits on the car 

Here some pics of the car a couple of weeks later with all the parts fitted


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Next on the list was a hks ssqv bov i know a lot of people dont like them but i love the sound of them 





































So next i concentrated on the discs and calipers. Because the car will never be tracked i got my self some

ebc turbo groove discs all round
endless cc-rg brake pads all round 
Goodridge brake hose line kit all round
all calipers refurbished in ferrari rosso corsa red














































Pics of all bits fitted on :clap:





































Next was to get rid of the standard Indicators and some other bits and bobs

Dspeed R33 Clear Font Indicators
Nismo clear Indicators (side) 
Nissan oem R34 / 33 Alloy Pedal Covers inc foot rest cover
Replacement HKS elements (Yellow) x2 GTR33 fitment





































Next on the list was to find a pair of r34 gtr front seats after struggling to find some got a telephone from a friend saying he was selling a pair of seats from a 2002 v-spec nur in mint condition was over there in a flash




























Pics of all parts fitted























































So up to date the last thing that i ordered was 

Garage Defend carbon fiber Cooling Panel
Carbon fiber Rad Brackets





































Pics of parts fitted 



















So thats it for now have ordered some more bits off matt will post some pics up when they arrive. have to say that since owning my gtr i have not looked back. hopefully when the cosmetic parts are finished i will concentrate on the engine wich hopefully will be around 500 bhp. my ame for the car is to make it in to a show car well hopefully one day :clap:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful R-33 Gtr
Big respect for keeping your car so spotless and mint:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Looking as awesome as always :thumbsup:. 

We'll have to compare new bits when we next see each other


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Lovely car, truly pampered with goodies!

Series 3 R33 GTR FTW!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I like!!!!!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Alex Creasey said:


> Looking as awesome as always :thumbsup:.
> 
> We'll have to compare new bits when we next see each other



Hey alex you cool yep we sure will hopefully will see you soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Beautiful 33 buddy i am a huge admirer of your car. hopefully i can keep my series 3 looking as mint!
Keep up the excellant work


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's one seriously tidy looking 33. You just need to get a series 3 front splitter to finish the front end off now.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful 33GTR.. Well done Afer!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Jags said:


> That's one seriously tidy looking 33. You just need to get a series 3 front splitter to finish the front end off now.


The previous owner in japan had damaged the front splitter so he replaced it with the one you see on the car. I did think of replacing it with the original one but now i prefer the way it looks now


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Beautiful 33GTR.. Well done Afer!


Thanks Kadir hows things with you any new bitts on your mint R34


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

that my friend is pristine!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Just found some pics when i just picked up the car not the best of pics taken with my phone


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

aferx said:


> Thanks Kadir hows things with you any new bitts on your mint R34




No new bits for me.. Hard times.. 

What next for your superb 33GTR hey?! :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Just ordered some bits to bling up the engine bay will post pics up when they arrive


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

stunning motor:thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't like this car!! It made my one look old and tired when parked opposite it at the Ace cafe  It's definitely one of the cleanest examples I've personally ever seen without a doubt


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Cliff J said:


> I don't like this car!! It made my one look old and tired when parked opposite it at the Ace cafe  It's definitely one of the cleanest examples I've personally ever seen without a doubt


LOL  hey cliff you cool thanks for the comment :thumbsup:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Looking good, loving the choice of alloys.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

That is one beatifull sexy beast..


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

very nice start


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Love your r33 mate looks stunning and those wheels... OOOOOOOHHHHH those wheeelssss make it so sexy!!!!!!! Stunning


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Very clean and well sorted 33GTR:thumbsup:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

I love your R33 mate!!!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gorgeous 33 chap - really looks the business - my favourite wheels too .


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

looks great,i know where a few of them pictures were taken


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> looks great,i know where a few of them pictures were taken


Hey dude you cool :thumbsup: yep Seems Just Like Yesterday


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's a couple of pics at the ace cafe most of these pics were taken by jason sj chong Kadir's brother hope he doesn't mind me posting them up


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Excellent attention to detail. The difference between 90% of modified cars and the 10% that take your breath away is never the big bits. It's the fact that every detail has been considered and addressed in sympathy with the concept.

Yes, I'm impressed. Top marks.

I shall pass swiftly by the Nissan pedal set. Something I just couldn't find before my beastie went away. Aargh. Next time


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

jae said:


> Excellent attention to detail. The difference between 90% of modified cars and the 10% that take your breath away is never the big bits. It's the fact that every detail has been considered and addressed in sympathy with the concept.
> 
> Yes, I'm impressed. Top marks.
> 
> I shall pass swiftly by the Nissan pedal set. Something I just couldn't find before my beastie went away. Aargh. Next time


Hey jae thanks for the comment and i agree with you 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

aint too shabby ;-)


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looks great,its well done


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

the car really is looking great,i'm good thanks,can't wait to get back into a GTR again!!

looked at the photo's of our meet a few days back,dang did my GTS-T look sorry with the damage


----------



## Snotz (Sep 26, 2009)

Stunning car. Well done that man. Big :thumbsup:

I love the wheels. Want some.


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice car mate !!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Its amazing what a set of wheels will do for a car.... Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Clean and low. Just the way I like it. Your car makesme tink of my Own 1997 GTR.

Very nice dude, lovely car!


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

I think 19s are too big... BUT on this beautifully presented GTR... all I can say is DAYEM!  Looks so nice... 5 Star for sure  Great choice and looks top notch!!


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

beautiful R33. What are the offset and width on those wheels?


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

Fantastic looking car! Very tastefully modified!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Received more bits today have to say a big thanks to matt & Miguel @ Newera for a quick delivery :clap:

List of parts 

HKS Kansai Strut Brace
Nismo Oil Cap
Nissan GTR Blank Key
Oem Nur Engine Plaque
Top Secret R33 Carbon Finish Bonnet Dampers (Stock R33 Bonnet)
Zacetec Hicas lock out kit

PICS :shy::shy:

HKS Kansai Strut Brace


















Zacetec Hicas lock out kit









Top Secret R33 Carbon Finish Bonnet Dampers


















Nismo Oil Cap









Oem Nur Engine Plaque









Nissan GTR Blank Key









Will post some more pics when i get a chance to fit the parts on the car :smokin:


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice selection of bits you got there. Thats my favourite r33 strut bar, ill have to get one after xmas.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

lee. said:


> Nice selection of bits you got there. Thats my favourite r33 strut bar, ill have to get one after xmas.


Thanks lee i cant believe how light the strut brace is and looks top quality


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just looked through this thread, nice car mate:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

davew said:


> Just looked through this thread, nice car mate:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Received a couple more items ended up selling the zacetec Hicas lock out kit and bought the 

Driftworks Total HICAS Eliminator kit

Nismo long hub bolts

hand machined 7 mm hubcentric spacers for the front wheels

:wavey: :squintdan :wavey:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Had some spare time last week and ended up fitting the following parts to the engine bay

HKS Kansai Strut Brace
Nismo Oil Cap
Oem Nur Engine Plaque
Top Secret R33 Carbon Finish Bonnet Dampers (Stock R33 Bonnet)


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

VERY nice indeed Afer. Certainly got some good bits on there :thumbsup:

Let me know how you get on with the Hicas kit. I've got a Tomei kit for mine but been thinking about going with the Driftworks kit instead.

Cheers .


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Alex Creasey said:


> VERY nice indeed Afer. Certainly got some good bits on there :thumbsup:
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the Hicas kit. I've got a Tomei kit for mine but been thinking about going with the Driftworks kit instead.
> 
> Cheers .


Sure will do Alex as soon as i get it fitted :thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

*Top work*

Just keeps getting better and better. Really like your set up Aferx. Just how it should be in my opinion. Your car is pretty much the reason i held out for a series 3. Keep up the........awesomeness!!!


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice looking strut bar :smokin:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Can you order the pedal covers direct from Nissan?

your car is sooooo clean

R


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> Can you order the pedal covers direct from Nissan?
> 
> your car is sooooo clean
> 
> R


Hey thanks for all the comments guys 

I got the pedals off matt @ newera but i think you must be able to get them direct from nissan


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> Can you order the pedal covers direct from Nissan?
> 
> your car is sooooo clean
> 
> R


Hmmm, we need a group buy! . I was only looking at mine the other night when putting some bits back in thinking I need to get some pedals sorted.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Alex Creasey said:


> Hmmm, we need a group buy! . I was only looking at mine the other night when putting some bits back in thinking I need to get some pedals sorted.


id be up for a group buy lets get it sorted chaps:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Had my Driftworks Total Hicas Eliminator kit fitted at rons from rk tuning have to say ron has done a brilliant job top guy :thumbsup: . Did not want the underneath of the car to glow orange so i had my friend repaint the hicas kit metallic silver. Have to say the car feels very accurate now cant recommend this kit enough 5 *****  

Sorry for the pics taken with my phone :smokin:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Underside of the car's in really good condition


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks i get the toothbrush and give the underneath of the car a scrub sometimes :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

You sad man :chuckle: (I'm just jealous)


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

ru' said:


> You sad man :chuckle: (I'm just jealous)


 lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Top man! Nice and clean as per usual!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Top man! Nice and clean as per usual!


Thanks kadir nice one :wavey:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

great move spraying them to silver Aferz. Keeps it clean, simple, not too fussy. Love it.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey wills thanks for the comment i still havent seen any pics of your ride maybe you can post some on the gallery


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Hey fella. Yes i have been pretty useless in posting up some pics so aiming to get some up within the next few weeks. See what you think being a fellow Series 3 owner


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Very nice Afer... The arms look much better in silver .


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

much nicer looking in silver for sure,how has it changed the way the car is? want to get rid of mine asap,had it twitch a few times already when driving at 20mph of roundabouts,defo do not want it to do that at higher speeds!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Was this car over at JDMX Performance around october before the exhaust and wheels were changed? 
Very nice car. Can't wait to get mine sorted:squintdan


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Initial P! said:


> Was this car over at JDMX Performance around october before the exhaust and wheels were changed?
> Very nice car. Can't wait to get mine sorted:squintdan


Nope have had the new wheels for over two years now :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> much nicer looking in silver for sure,how has it changed the way the car is? want to get rid of mine asap,had it twitch a few times already when driving at 20mph of roundabouts,defo do not want it to do that at higher speeds!


Well it feels more sharper around roundabouts and when changing lanes and feels more analog like im in more control of the car and i dont have to worry about the car twitching when going fast trying to kill me :smokin:. Like i said i would recommend this kit to anyone + ron from rk tuning said he was very impressed with this kit


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Hey fella. Yes i have been pretty useless in posting up some pics so aiming to get some up within the next few weeks. See what you think being a fellow Series 3 owner


Im sure i will be impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

aferx said:


> Well it feels more sharper around roundabouts and when changing lanes and feels more analog like im in more control of the car and i dont have to worry about the car twitching when going fast trying to kill me :smokin:. Like i said i would recommend this kit to anyone + ron from rk tuning said he was very impressed with this kit


Is the hicas system really that bad? I have had a few twitches in slightly damp conditions but put that down to the falkens which i aim to replace with goodyear eagles. This GTR stuff is new to me so please excuse my ignorance on such issues


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Initial P! said:


> Is the hicas system really that bad? I have had a few twitches in slightly damp conditions but put that down to the falkens which i aim to replace with goodyear eagles. This GTR stuff is new to me so please excuse my ignorance on such issues


Well there is a thread about this somewhere just do a search plus some people have never had this problem its like each gtr has a mind of its own 
:squintdan


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

aferx said:


> Thanks i get the toothbrush and give the underneath of the car a scrub sometimes :chuckle:


Damn, and I thought I had the world's cleanest series 3 R33 GTR!

Ok, gonna get the STEAM CLEANER out next weekend....j/k

Nicely done!! Nice, tasteful mods, gave me some ideas too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Aferx, out of interest does your HICAS light remain on or did Ron sort it out for you? If he did, any ideas how he did as mine just stays on at the moment?
Thanks


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Take the bulb out. Sorted.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

As above you need to take out the bulb on the speedo or put up with the light


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

akasakaR33 said:


> Damn, and I thought I had the world's cleanest series 3 R33 GTR!
> 
> Ok, gonna get the STEAM CLEANER out next weekend....j/k
> 
> Nicely done!! Nice, tasteful mods, gave me some ideas too!:thumbsup:



Thanks for the comment akasaka buy the look on your blog your R33 looks very clean have been following your blog for some time now :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

i bought the tomei hicas lock kit which is quite cheap has the shims and the box which turns the light out

aferx you gtr is lovely is that klo silver or is it a later colour?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

gtr-loz said:


> i bought the tomei hicas lock kit which is quite cheap has the shims and the box which turns the light out
> 
> aferx you gtr is lovely is that klo silver or is it a later colour?


No its KR4 - Sonic Silver


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

attention to detail is clear tidy and on the mark .. not ott just really suttle changes ....great looking R33


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

Gorgeous car mate, one question, what offset are the rims?

Cheers

Grant


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

looking good as ever dude. very nice subtle example of a 33 gtr.


----------



## R34 (Feb 18, 2003)

I love this car.
So much so I've got my own coming from Japan.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

You just gave me inspiration to wat to do with my GTR.:bowdown1: 

it arrives from japan this Saturday.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Guys thanks for all the interest but my car is copyrighted :chairshot :chuckle:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

haha dont worry you are always the first one who did it :shy:
and i am living in holland.:wavey:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Tinoush said:


> haha dont worry you are always the first one who did it :shy:
> and i am living in holland.:wavey:


LOL no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful car very nice indeed


----------



## R34 (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi
What offset are your wheels?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

R34 said:


> Hi
> What offset are your wheels?


I think there +22


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

hey dude,did you fit your BOV yourself? i'm having a bit of difficuilty fitting mine wondering if you got the manual for yours still?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry dude had the late great Tweenie rob fit it for me.....dont think i still have the manual i think i chucked it in the bin


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah no worries then,how's the car going anyway? wish i had like £10k sitting in my account so i could just tune it the way i want to


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

know how you feel i got some bits sitting here waiting to be fitted need more money :chairshot


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol,yeah i got the BOV for my car and kept forgetting I had it until i opened my door everytime as it was right behind my seat,tried fitting it today but ran into a small problem.got the next set of mods lined up in my head just need the money and materials to buy/make them 

chance you could look at my thread please,and then try and take some picture's of how your BOV is fitted mate?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138234-hks-bov-fitting-problem-please-help.html


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Cool will do dude when i get a chance no probs :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Time for an update...... got some new bits recently have to say thanks to matt from newera for getting me some of the bits :thumbsup:

Brembo GT (Gran Turismo) 4-Piston Big Brake Kit (Front)
4-Piston Kit (Front) 355x32mm 2-Piece Disc

Nagisa Auto Pillow Tension Rods BCNR33

BCNR33 Cusco Master Cylinder Stopper

BNR34 GTR Engine Plaque (Black

Nismo 5 piece mat set (BCNR33)


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

looks minted mate 

spent alot on it looks minted


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Brembo giving away bodysprays with each brake kit order?! 

Some cool purchases there Afer! Should be good..


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Class purchases there Afer, the brakes especially, they'll look superb


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys looking to fit them at the end of the month counting the days


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Brembo giving away bodysprays with each brake kit order?!
> 
> Some cool purchases there Afer! Should be good..


Hey thanks Kadir (Brembo giving away bodysprays) why have i missed out on something? :nervous:


----------



## GT-R Marius (May 19, 2009)

Sweet breake kit^^
i like this whole car


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

good call on the exhaust and alloy change. looks real smart.


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

What's the advatage of the new Brembos over the standard 4pot Brembos the R33 GTR comes with (are they a larger pistion or...)?? I mean besides them looking hotter than Jessica Alba on a sun bed!!!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

2TurbosTwiceFun said:


> What's the advatage of the new Brembos over the standard 4pot Brembos the R33 GTR comes with (are they a larger pistion or...)?? I mean besides them looking hotter than Jessica Alba on a sun bed!!!


Well the F50 brembo brake caliper is nearly twice the size of the original brake caliper meaning bigger brake pad size and more bite on a bigger size disc which leads to better stoping power


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Had some time to kill yesterday so gave the engine bay a detail


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

aferx said:


> Well the F50 brembo brake caliper is nearly twice the size of the original brake caliper meaning bigger brake pad size and more bite on a bigger size disc which leads to better stoping power


Hmmm that logic seems flawed... if you have a bigger caliper, but have then increased the size of the diameter of the rotor, you be clamping a higher rotational mass no? Where as if you have a larger caliper clamping a smaller disc (not necessarily the stock disc, but the same size), with less rotational mass... wouldn't that then provide greater stopping power? So the improvement would be marginal when everything has just gotten bigger...? 

I'm not taking the piss, this is a genuine attempt to understand as I've got an R33 and looking at brake upgrades too...


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

^^.

Dont forget with the larger disk you are applying the "squeeze" further from the centre point. Would work in the same way as stroking your motor if that makes sense?
Other wise we would all be running around on 150mm rotors.


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice goodies , looking forward to see some pics when fitted. :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

St3f said:


> Nice goodies , looking forward to see some pics when fitted. :thumbsup:


Thanks dude :thumbsup:
Will be getting them fitted at TR racing at the end of the month.. Getting a full service aswell can't wait


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EMAGDNIM (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking REALLY good! Keep it up!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Any pics with the sexy brakes on it yet?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok well time for a update.Since my last post the car has had a lot of stuff done to it. 
Here's a list of the bits i have had done.

Its had a full service at TRRACING.

Nagisa Auto Pillow Tension Rods fitted.

Cusco Master Cylinder Stopper fitted.

Apexi pfc L jetro ecu fitted.

Greddy profec B spec 2 boost controller.

Car mapped to 1 bar.

Brembo GT 4-Piston Big Brake Kit fitted.

New rear red stuff brake pads fitted.

Full wheel alignment done.

Complete front bumper respray inc front grill. 

Refreshed intercooler.

Cam cover resprayed.

Crank angle sensor Polished.

Turbo pipes resprayed in silver.

New nismo matts.

Time for some pics............


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Some more pics........























































































































And finally some HDR pics


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning photos :bowdown1:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Pretty Average if you ask me   

Aferx this just keeps getting better & better. I love it. I have a huge amount of respect for the way you are developing your 33 :bowdown1:

Now stop it before i decide not to hand over my keys at the weekend.

Keep it up ma man :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Pretty Average if you ask me
> 
> Aferx this just keeps getting better & better. I love it. I have a huge amount of respect for the way you are developing your 33 :bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Wills for your comments dont worry i expect you will be back in a GTR soon :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful R-33Gtr that is just getting better and better
Superb work:thumbsup:


Terje,.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

aferx said:


> Hey thanks Wills for your comments dont worry i expect you will be back in a GTR soon :thumbsup:



Your right buddy, certainly will be. its my 18/24 month plan.

In the meantime i will just have to keep admiring yours on my desktop. O yeah thanks for the background by the way


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Sick photos!!!


----------



## allensaldi (Oct 12, 2010)

What camera/lens combo are you using to shoot these pictures?


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats gorgeous ..


Thanks for sharing


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

allensaldi said:


> What camera/lens combo are you using to shoot these pictures?


Dont really know my friend took the pics


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sublime 33GTR.. The valve cover has to be seen to be appreciated.. Keep up the great work Afer; you should be one happy chappy!


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

Excellent pics, looks fantastic!

/Stefan


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumbsup:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Got to be my favourite 33 so far! simply stunning - amazing pics too


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

great pictures. how dos 1 bar working for you


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Tinoush said:


> great pictures. how dos 1 bar working for you


Well you get the power delivery from first gear on all gears and it all depends on who mapps the car. But i would say a 25% in power feel


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

great looking car mate. love it


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a great looking GTR, love it, keep the pictures coming:clap::clap:


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*oh my*

:bowdown1::bowdown1: what a lovely lovely car :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Dude you inspired me to get a photoshoot before i hand over my keys tomorrow.

Had it last night so will post some pics when they are edited. Got some crackers. 

Still miles behind yours but who isnt ;-)


----------



## Mike-BHP (Jul 1, 2009)

Is it just me or are the pics not showing for others?? 

Do love the car though. have seen it a couple of times at meets.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just you

33 still looks nice buddy


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Dude you inspired me to get a photoshoot before i hand over my keys tomorrow.
> 
> Had it last night so will post some pics when they are edited. Got some crackers.
> 
> Still miles behind yours but who isnt ;-)


Will be great to see some nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Couple more


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

nice job


----------



## Mike-BHP (Jul 1, 2009)

That is bloody weird!! 

Just a blank space! Lol. Annoying!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Really sweet :bowdown1:


----------



## skyping (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking car. Awesome pictures...wish I could get my to look like that!


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome ride man. Now i know what mine will look like with the carbon slam and radiator mounts. Did you get yours from k-parts622 on japan yahoo also? Any plans for the steering wheel yet? Ive read that the BNR34 steering wheel will fit the r33 also. keep up the great work


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

This is the law on R33 modifying, any updates?


----------



## DGodden87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome car! Got to be one of the best looking R33's i've seen! Great work


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

I havent posted in quite a while so just a little update :wavey:. Im waiting to do a couple of little things in the interior like change steering wheel re leather gear gaiter and the hand brake as well. Will post pics when i get them done until then here's a couple of recent pics :thumbsup:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I think I've said this before, but you must be MORE OCD than ME about keeping your R33 clean! Wow!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking mighty clean as ever Afer!!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey everyone :wavey: I haven't posted on here lately so just a quick update on some of the things i have had done. Recently my clutch was playing up so had to get a new one went for a Exedy clutch and can say am very happy with the clutch :thumbsup:. Have had the car dynoed as well it produced just under 400 bhp and 300 ft lb torque :clap: with just simple mods. recently purchased a r34 gtr steering wheel and had the wheel re trimmed in black leather with red stitching and had the gear gaiter and handbrake gaiter stitched as well.
Have to say a big thanks to Edge automotive for there great work in re trimming
my stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this thread.

I thought I was fussy but your motor must be the cleanest example around.

The splitter does not look like a Series 3 and I would look out for a genuine Nissan part if you can find one.

Well done - I'm envious.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

looks great mate.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Mudflap said:


> Wow, I don't know how I missed this thread.
> 
> I thought I was fussy but your motor must be the cleanest example around.
> 
> ...


Thanks i'm glad you like the car :thumbsup: As for the splitter yes i am aware that it is not a Series 3 splitter in fact its a Series 2 splitter the original one was damaged so was replaced with a Series 2 splitter and i am not a fan of the Series 3 splitter. It does not flow with the front bumper more like a add on part


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

aferx said:


> Thanks i'm glad you like the car :thumbsup: As for the splitter yes i am aware that it is not a Series 3 splitter in fact its a Series 2 splitter the original one was damaged so was replaced with a Series 2 splitter and i am not a fan of the Series 3 splitter. It does not flow with the front bumper more like a add on part




i have a series three splitter if you ever need one!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

nailsgtr600 said:


> i have a series three splitter if you ever need one!


Thanks mate :thumbsup: but prefer the series two splitter


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks so fresh! Single conversion soon?


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

:bowdown1:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

aferx said:


> ...yes i am aware that it is not a Series 3 splitter in fact its a Series 2 splitter the original one was damaged...


Apologies. 

As you were portraying the car as a Series 3 I thought you may not have realised.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow Afer, Seriously impressive R33 you have. Beautiful example, you must be so pleased. 

I'm glad you liked your Wheel and Gaiters.. i've got a few more pics here for your thread. 


























Steve


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Mudflap said:


> Apologies.
> 
> As you were portraying the car as a Series 3 I thought you may not have realised.


no worries mate :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Steve thanks for the pics as mine does not show your excellent work properly and am glad you like my car :thumbsup:


----------



## DGodden87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Very clean looking GTR....great work


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice GTR, i was actually thinking of getting a gt4 also..but the upgrade to a gtr is worth it


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Again Afer a fantastic choice of modifications, i highly commend your taste and the retrim is beautifully in keeping with the series 3 trim. Love the detail.

Im interested to see that you prefer the S2 splitter to the deeper series 3 one, thought you would have had a S3 one every day of the week.

Anyway keep up the awesome work buddy, good to see you updating now and then. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Again Afer a fantastic choice of modifications, i highly commend your taste and the retrim is beautifully in keeping with the series 3 trim. Love the detail.
> 
> Im interested to see that you prefer the S2 splitter to the deeper series 3 one, thought you would have had a S3 one every day of the week.
> 
> Anyway keep up the awesome work buddy, good to see you updating now and then. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey will thanks for the comment :thumbsup: as for the splitter to me the S3 splitter just does not flow with the front bumper it's more squareish then being round so looks more like a separate add on part instead of being part of the bumper


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Wills is a bit like me and other S3 addicts.

However there is no right or wrong in the world of styling.

I'll now watch your thread closely to enjoy your future mods. 

I hope to see you and the car at a meet.


----------



## redneck (Nov 12, 2011)

hands down nicest r33 ive ever seen.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi was just wondering what you have installed either side of where drivers knees would be? Also how comes spacers on front only?
Lovely car mate!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Mel HKS said:


> Hi was just wondering what you have installed either side of where drivers knees would be? Also how comes spacers on front only?
> Lovely car mate!


They are knee rests that was there when i bought the car, The fronts need spacers to clear the calipers rears don't need spacers the spokes clear the calipers fine :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Well went to do a photo shoot today for Japanese performance car magazine.
The photo shoot was a buyers guide on the R33 GTR & Toyota Supra.
Will post up pics when the article comes out next month until then here's some pics i took 

Enjoy


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Such a stunning 33GTR. Just keeps getting better and better.

New interior touches are subtle but supreme!!


----------



## "Clarkey" (May 21, 2010)

that looks shit hot...lovely 33


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Incredible looking, the wheels and brakes just look stunning, great styling all round


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Such a stunning 33GTR. Just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> New interior touches are subtle but supreme!!


Hey thanks Kadir will have to catch up next time there is a Ace Cafe meet :thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Again Afer superb. Echo Kadir's praise of the interior, your eye for detail is outstanding. Flawless as always. Bet the photoshoot was fun?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Again Afer superb. Echo Kadir's praise of the interior, your eye for detail is outstanding. Flawless as always. Bet the photoshoot was fun?


Hey thanks wills ye had a good time cant wait to see what the pics turn out like
:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

My PC can't see the photos - probably my fault.

Please try again but anyway, bring it to some GTROC meets.


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car mate, Really looks nice. Thumbs up!


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

thats just about as good as it gets


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Stunning, just stunning!!!! Series 3 all the way!!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

matt-gtr said:


> Series 3 all the way!!


This R33 GTR is fabulous and a credit to the owner. Can't wait to see it.

Just picking up on your post, the Series 3 seats and expected splitter are not there.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey thanks mudflap yep will see you at the next ace cafe meet



Mudflap said:


> This R33 GTR is fabulous and a credit to the owner. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> Just picking up on your post, the Series 3 seats and expected splitter are not there.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Good to see you still have her mate

I remember when I had my 33, we were xenon twins


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

I believe I own her now Faz!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

aferx said:


> Hey thanks mudflap yep will see you at the next ace cafe meet


Almost definitely unless the Ace clashes with another GTROC event.

Maybe we can have a mini Series 3 Fest?

If you knew what is scheduled over the next few weeks for mine it will be stone chipped to hell so don't park next to me.


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

Congratz mate, just saw your car in the JP !! 
Looks smashing as ever !!
/f


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow Afer. Your R33 always looks so fresh. Absolutely as it should be with plenty of attention to detail. Nice new front brakes as well! 
Did you upgrade the size of rear discs too?


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome car really clean example one of the nicest 33s I have seen The pictures are superb. Will need to check it out in jp mag.

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey thanks for your comments guys & still waiting for the pics from the magazine as soon as i get them will post pics up


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Wow Afer. Your R33 always looks so fresh. Absolutely as it should be with plenty of attention to detail. Nice new front brakes as well!
> Did you upgrade the size of rear discs too?


Hey thanks miguel the rear discs are the same size just upgraded and the pads and brake hoses hope your cool


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

The finest 33 looking awesome as ever Afer .... need to grab a copy of the mag :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

This car has been looking mint since............................ day !


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Lamb said:


> The finest 33 looking awesome as ever Afer .... need to grab a copy of the mag :thumbsup:


Hey thanks lamb hope your cool dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

aferx said:


> Hey thanks lamb hope your cool dude :thumbsup:


Im good thanks dude, hope you are too.....i'll pop down to your work soon for a catch up and a cuppa :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Lamb said:


> Im good thanks dude, hope you are too.....i'll pop down to your work soon for a catch up and a cuppa :thumbsup:


No probs mate any time


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Heres some pics from the Photo shoot for Japanese performance magazine. The article was a buyers guide for the R33 GTR VS Toyota Supra of course the GTR came up as the winner :clap:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Man your car looks amazing, very inspiring.


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful r33, very tastefully modded which is rare.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome car bud can see why its a winner.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Spotless. Just the way it should be!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for your comments guys


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

And here I thought I had issues for keeping my car super clean... well done!!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Well Was at a Photo shoot for japanese performance magazine 
for the second time this time it was at bruntingthorpe race track. The photo shoot was for the finale of the JP100 
over the past two years which they picked the top 10 cars over the two years. 
While we were waiting i had a go at the the two mile straight 
did not have the balls at the end so i lifted off the accelerator early lol 
but managed to hit 170 mph :clap:
It will be featured in next month's issue  

Here's a clip of my run youtube
R33 GTR SPEED RUN @ BRUNTINGTHORPE RACE TRACK - YouTube

Some pics


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## Fred123 (Jul 28, 2009)

one word: Jealous!! 
Love the rims! 
Sick car!!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome car, very nice example you have. you've done a great job with it. The photos look brillant as well. I love your time as well they just make the car.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Just noticed the car was a series 3 haha 

Never knew they existed!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

does the airbag works? with the r34 wheel?
i want to do the same.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Best car there by far!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Tinoush said:


> does the airbag works? with the r34 wheel?
> i want to do the same.


Yes it does work but it can cause problems with the hicas so it's better if the hicas is removed


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Best car there by far!


Hey thanks kadir the editor of the magazine said the same thing as well


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

oke thanks. at one point i am removing it any way.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I think you have great taste Afer...its very easy (after owning the car for the amount of time you have) to add and fettle with things 'too much'

You have a perfectly balanced car IMO

Credit to you!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Woah car looks great!!


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

Its a beautifuk R33, my favourite Uk R33 by far!


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

aferx said:


> Yes it does work but it can cause problems with the hicas so it's better if the hicas is removed


Hey mate,

I keep coming back to this thread, must be because your car is soooo brilliant ! 

What kind of of problems can it cause the hicas?
Thinking of the r34 wheel my self (maybe), but don't know if I wanna remove the hicas though.

/flovv


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

flovv said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I keep coming back to this thread, must be because your car is soooo brilliant !
> 
> ...


If i am correct there is a sensor for the hicas in the steering wheel and because the two cars have different dimensions it can up set the hicas


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Finally got the pics back from the photographer for the article in japanese performance magazine which is out now so go and check it out guys.

The Article was About

The Ten Japanese Performance Cars You Must 
Drive Before You Die

And of course my GTR was chosen as the winner :clap: :clap:

Any way here are some pics :wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shilakadaddy (Aug 12, 2006)

Great photos


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats man! Mind if I put something up on this on my blog and Facebook page? Is there a link to the magazine/photos?

What an AWESOME car.... (no, not jealous... nor biased... LOL)

Aki


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

akasakaR33 said:


> Congrats man! Mind if I put something up on this on my blog and Facebook page? Is there a link to the magazine/photos?
> 
> What an AWESOME car.... (no, not jealous... nor biased... LOL)
> 
> Aki


Ye go ahead no problem, i dont think there is a link its just out in japanese performance magazine


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Still a BADASS 33GTR.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Still a BADASS 33GTR.


Thanks Kadir :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Aki just checked out your blog again i am hooked loved it and have subscribed to your Facebook :thumbsup:


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome car mate, i miss mine a lot ( almost identical car). Cant wait to get her back from the painter next week!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

aferx said:


> Hey Aki just checked out your blog again i am hooked loved it and have subscribed to your Facebook :thumbsup:


Thanks man - I am on a mission with regards to the R33! So I love clean, clean clean ones like yours!!


Aki

PS just PM'd you back!


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

insane r33!!!! what for dimension have your wheels?


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

Blimey, that is super clean. Gotta get mine as clean as that now.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Car is amazing - the wheels look amazing and it looks showroom condition.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Recently upgraded my camera to a canon SLR one and took some photos this sunday
Just wanted to share them with you guys :smokin:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Awesome, absolutely perfect!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> Awesome, absolutely perfect!


Thanks Liam :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Boom.. Loving the last picture Afer..


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Boom.. Loving the last picture Afer..


Cheers Kadir hopefully will be up to your brothers standard one day


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pics mate


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

dave_gtr said:


> Great pics mate


Thanks Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG That is stunning what an amazing looking 33 top work mate... Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Great pics Afer....I'm gonna have to employ your camera skills on mine one day Afer as your so local to me... May actually be an excuse to get the car out the garage then! :thumbsup:

Hope all's well!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Alex Creasey said:


> Great pics Afer....I'm gonna have to employ your camera skills on mine one day Afer as your so local to me... May actually be an excuse to get the car out the garage then! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope all's well!


Thanks Alex any time you want just pm me will be an excuse to take some pics
:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

I haven't posted in a while so here's some updates that i have done.

i had all the underneath of the car under sealed and parts refurbished 

Here are the befores



























As you can see i had some surface rust but nothing to worry about

And here are the afters























The next thing on the list was replacing all four tyres.
As i was used to the goodyear eagle f1's i went for the same again but this time they had been replaced with eagle f1 asymmetric 2 as i had the gsd3s 







because i was getting so much stick for not having the original front splitter
i finally ordered the original splitter which was a series 3 splitter





Up next was some cosmetic parts 

New front GTR grill badge
New rear R35 GTR badge
Skyline GT-R etched Fuse box cover
Skyline R33 windscreen wash bottle cover
Skyline R33 brake reservoir cover











Next on the list was to get some body parts resprayed 

Front bumper
new front splitter
complete body kit including rear spats & side skirts
bonnet
both front wings and had both front arches rolled
rear bumper
intercooler
door handels
all windscreen wiper arms

All these parts were resprayed by Custom Exotics in Harlow top guys :thumbsup:

And here are the results 
pics taken by me 

the only thing i have not done yet is fit the rear R35 GTR badge i will be doing that soon and will post some pics when i have done it


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mighty fresh. 

I want to have my Skyline undersealed too. And a new front GTR badge too.

Inspiring. Great work Afer.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Mighty fresh.
> 
> I want to have my Skyline undersealed too. And a new front GTR badge too.
> 
> Inspiring. Great work Afer.


Thanks Kadir :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking good as always


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work aferx. :thumbsup:

Maybe I can see it again at another Ace meeting?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

aferx,

What paint did they use on the subframes and suspension arms?
Looking to do mine, but only want to do it once so I've been looking at a two part epoxy antirust paint and Por15.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Mudflap said:


> Nice work aferx. :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe I can see it again at another Ace meeting?


Ill be at the next Ace cafe meet & thanks for the comment


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

MS33 said:


> aferx,
> 
> What paint did they use on the subframes and suspension arms?
> Looking to do mine, but only want to do it once so I've been looking at a two part epoxy antirust paint and Por15.


i'm not to shore robbie @ Valet Magic did the work


----------



## Lacedemonian (Nov 15, 2010)

well done mate


----------



## Dayz (Aug 28, 2012)

I love this car! Hope I can keep mine as tidy:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Had a bit of time on my hands so went and did some bits & bobs on the GTR

the plastic trims & rubber seals were looking a bit faded so treated them to some top quality products

Before pics










For the seals used Swissvax seal feed



And for the plastic trim used Gtechinq plastic restorer 



Here are the After pics













And finally fitted the new R35 GTR rear badge

Out with the old



In with the new


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

dave_gtr said:


> Looks great


Thanks Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

one of the best 33s in the uk i think.


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

Mate i have to say that is one tuff looking 33 very very clean and the rims fit this car perfectly.
Just a question what size and ofset are they ?? as i really like the look

cheer Romeo


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

matty32 said:


> one of the best 33s in the uk i think.


Hey Matty thanks for your comment only comes second to yours mate :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

ROMGTR said:


> Mate i have to say that is one tuff looking 33 very very clean and the rims fit this car perfectly.
> Just a question what size and ofset are they ?? as i really like the look
> 
> cheer Romeo


wheels are 19x10.5 can't remember the offset will have to look it up :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Had some time on my hands over the weekend 
so gave the GTR headlights a wet sand and polish as they 
were scratched all over.
Made a video as well so you guys can see how its done :thumbsup:

R33 GTR HEADLIGHT RESTORATION RESTORED BUY MOTORSHINE - YouTube


SCRATCHES ALL OVER LENS




AFTER 2000 GRIT SANDPAPER


AFTER 3000 GRIT SANDPAPER


THEN MACHINE POLISH OFF THE SANDPAPER MARKS
AND YOUR LEFT WITH THIS


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Keep up the good work Aferx.:thumbsup:

Everything is looking good.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Great how to and great car, on my list to do


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Lovely car, very tasteful.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Love it. Brilliant work with the headlamps Afer.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

wow i really like it! good work mate!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Stunning attention to detail but I couldn't be arsed doing that cos I'm a lazy git lol

Keep up the good work


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Glad you like the work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Saw this car earlier on today at Ace very well kept credit to the chap, and the blue coloured rocker covers looked amazing. Think i have some pictures of it will be posting them up soon


----------



## Marcelo Mack (Sep 15, 2013)

Is there any possibility you selling this diamond some day?

if yes, let me know, insane r33!


----------



## b33fy (Sep 23, 2009)

Sensational car. Great detail


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

loving the headlight Restore. Gonna copy that to the how-to section


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Love the headlight restore... And the 33 is looking amazing, Stunning mate


----------



## t5syy (Sep 30, 2014)

It's a lovely car. Wonder how it looks now?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5b9pooMjtA

like that

totally cool guy and down to earth


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Stunning as always Aferx - keep up the great work!


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

Loving the build thread! Those wheels go well with the 33


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys really need to update my thread but have been so busy in my Detailing Business that i haven't had the time really. But for everyone asking i still have my Series 3 R33 GTR hopefully will be doing a full Detail on my car soon with photos and a video and will be updating my thread as well.

Heres a couple of photos for now 

Thanks

Afer


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Those wheels are a perfect match to your stunning GTR33 matey, looks spotless.


----------



## Boost junkie (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a fine example.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Just seen the car advertised...shame, hope it goes to someone who appreciates how good it is! All the best with whatever’s next


----------



## Kira_GTR (Jun 24, 2020)

Alex C said:


> Just seen the car advertised...shame, hope it goes to someone who appreciates how good it is! All the best with whatever’s next


Alex can you please check your PM's regarding the RRR blocks, I'm curious if you still have any.


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

Alex C said:


> Just seen the car advertised...shame, hope it goes to someone who appreciates how good it is! All the best with whatever’s next


Car is now in Germany --> German Skyline Forum


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pleased it went to a good home


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

As I read in the german thread he will take care. already removed the surface rust with ice blasting and some proper underbody protection.


----------

